#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-23
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, sorry, ping 错了
<ypwong> JackYu, meeting at 10:30?
<JackYu> ypwong, yep
<ypwong> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, hi, configtool还没有人sponsor啊。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 有sponsor，但是要通过NEW queue啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个没人来弄。
<happyaron> JackYu: bug 1259525 really fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259525
<JackYu> happyaron, OK
<JackYu> happyaron, 最新的daily iso 修复了bug 1259525
<ubot5> bug 1259525 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259525
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-24
<maxiaojun> Ubuntu下貌似缺少靠譜的棋牌遊戲？
<maxiaojun> ？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-12-26
<maxiaojun> test
<maxiaojun> 剛留意到ubuntu 14.04沒chmsee了
<maxiaojun> UK的網站是 http://www.metinfo.cn/ 做的？
<frank__> 为么firefox不能中文化捏．那位朋友帮个忙呗．
<frank__> 晚上各位朋友都还挺忙的啊．
<maxiaojun> ？
<frank__> 你好啊．
<maxiaojun> 誰叫不能中文化？
<maxiaojun> 啥
<frank__> 刚装的kylin  firefox菜单是英文的．
<maxiaojun> 什麼版本
<frank__> 网上搜了半天也设置不好．
<frank__> 24.0
<maxiaojun> 不是UK的版本
<maxiaojun> 你安裝firefox-locale-zh-hans包？
<maxiaojun> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-zh-hans
<frank__> 装了试了．
<frank__> 我装的是firefox的中文扩展包．
<maxiaojun> 你裝了我說的這個包？
<frank__> 没．我装下试试．
<frank__> 　不行啊．不过我把24.0 版的firefox卸載了，重装了个26.0的就好了．
<frank__> 谢谢了．maxiaojun
<maxiaojun> 你的firefox是源裡的還是自己裝的？
<maxiaojun> 源裡你更新的話就會變成26.0
<frank__> 嗯．一直没向更新上想．以前就是装个扩展就行了．
<maxiaojun> 其實你求助也可以去 #ubuntu-cn
<maxiaojun> 雖然那裡經常討論一些抽象的話題
<frank__> 好的．谢谢了．
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-22
<JackYu> ypwong, hi?
<wzd> hello
<wzd> toon在吗？
<wzd> where is Toon?
<wzd> 这里是kylinubuntu讨论群吗？
<Toon_>  人在呢
<Toon_> 谁找我
<wzd> 哦  看到了
<Toon_> 敢不敢不在公共场合大声喧哗
<toon_> 请问哪位大神帮帮我，我的14.10连接360wifi为什么会自动掉线，并且自动掉线后就再也连不上了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-24
<happyaron> nudtrobert: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~canonical-desktop-team
<happyaron> ypwong jzheng 搜狗说本周内给修好
<jzheng> happyaron, ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-26
<fenglin> 有没有中文版的 irc 客户端
<fenglin> 或者 汉化版的 mIRC
<JackYu> xchat
<JackYu> 我用的是这个～
<fenglin> 谢谢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-12-27
<toon_> 谁知道早上官网登不上了是什么情况？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-12-24
<dupingping> hey.
<dupingping> ubuntu kylin repository path is?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-12-25
<handsome_feng> Hi, my dear friends, Merry Christmas to your all!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-12-26
<hhhh> 有人吗
<hhhh> hello
